# The Old Piano Bungalow - Abandoned - Bedfordshire June 2014



## billygroat (Jun 30, 2014)

Spotted this a few days ago, went back armed with camera on Saturday...

Enormous bungalow, back had been extended slightly as had UPVC windows unlike the rest rotton and woody. 

Think it's been empty for a year or so looking at the letters, signs of restoration but not recent, no more history.

Apologies for the lack of room shots, must save up for a 20mm lens!

There are a few things in the house I didnt recognise, maybe you can identify them (see pics with comments), also every room had an 18" hole in either the wall or door, looks like ventilation of some sort but I have no idea why...

When I had finished inside I visited both of the caravan (empty) and outside sheds, first one empty, second BINGO = I almost pee'd my pants on entry!! Even better than my aga find!

Full set here, and there are lots!!! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645001580509/

Please enjoy.....



DSC_7126 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7228 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7140 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7125 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7209 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7237 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7188 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7150 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7211 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7202 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7169 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7175 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7187 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7179 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7127 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7243 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7130 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7134 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7149 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7141 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7164 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7178 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7219 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7186 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7155 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7233 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7214 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7241 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7191 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7224 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7218 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7229 by billygroat, on Flickr


DSC_7247 by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jun 30, 2014)

DIY electrics... Quality.


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have to agree about the electrics  Perhaps the holes in the walls were some kind of diy air conditioning system. Nice find though.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Lovely stuff, I like the plane shot the most


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice stuff there and a good find


----------



## billygroat (Jun 30, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Lovely stuff, I like the plane shot the most



Yes I quite like it!!!! thanks


----------



## Mearing (Jun 30, 2014)

D.I.Y multiple socket outlets, holes in walls, cannabis factory maybe? Just a thought!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 30, 2014)

The guy who wired that place was certifiable. Great find just don't switch anything on! Thanks. Jim.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 30, 2014)

Mearing said:


> D.I.Y multiple socket outlets, holes in walls, cannabis factory maybe? Just a thought!



Youv'e been watching too much "Weeds"


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice one! Cant beat a bit of home wiring! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Big C (Jun 30, 2014)

Those sockets look like site temporary power to me for either work starting soon, or work that never actually got round to commencing.

It's amazing the stuff that gets bodged in just to power a small building site, you should see some of mine


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great find,i,ve never seen a bakelite door lock before!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 30, 2014)

Fantastic..love the electrics like everyone else thank you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice indeed  liked that a lot. Thanks


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 30, 2014)

Love the bakelite door lock and that crazy graph paper wallpaper.
The samurai sword, wiring and the holes in the walls have a whiff of skunk growing about them. (or so i'm told)


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 30, 2014)

Love the bakelite door lock and that crazy graph paper wallpaper.
The samurai sword, wiring and the holes in the walls have a whiff of skunk growing about them. (or so i'm told)


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 30, 2014)

Some most excellent décor and diy there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great find!
You have me wanting to find some new stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 3, 2014)

Great report, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Potter (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm thinking temp electrics too, and maybe the holes were for cables.
I really like that lock too.


----------



## pennarddog (Jul 5, 2014)

I echo the Cannabis factory theory .. ad hoc ventilation.. dodgy power set up ...the expanding foam ....all adds up ...


----------



## billygroat (Jul 5, 2014)

pennarddog said:


> I echo the Cannabis factory theory .. ad hoc ventilation.. dodgy power set up ...the expanding foam ....all adds up ...



Having done a bit of searching on the net I actually agree! !!!


----------



## Janeyrock (Jul 5, 2014)

Defiantly been used for growing weed


----------



## Nicole87 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi , I have been trying to search this for ages I was wondering if it is still there?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 2, 2021)

Agrre cracking find captured well... & the electrics are "shocking"


----------



## Smm20vt (Feb 2, 2021)

All the signs there’s been a grow on in there


----------

